# Invisibobble/coil style hair band



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Has anyone tried invisibobble/coil style hair bands with their Hav’s? DD uses them and I came across some generic/knock off brand that perfectly match my dog’s coloring. I tried it for his topknot and I love how it looks! It does feel a little heavy, like it might tip over and fall out. I’m thinking of looking for a generic version of the nano-sized coils.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Haven’t heard of them but I’d love to learn more. They might be what I need for my clients with topknots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hmm sounds interesting can you post a pic?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

This is what they look like. DD uses them because her hair is super fine and they actually stay in, but they also don’t pull any hair at all when taken out. They’re more expensive, though, so we’ve come up with some weird strategies to keep track of them. Not sure it’s realistic to expect puppy to keep them in the special dish on the bathroom counter 😉 When I came across these off brand coils online I bought a few packages, and it turns out they’re smaller, about an inch across. Bath time tomorrow, followed by hair coil play time! Maybe even picture time!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Now that I'm looking I think the "nano" version is the same size as what I just received, just less coils. I haven't seen a knock off version of this style yet. I'm wondering if it might be a little lighter.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Will definitely have to try those. I have a yorkie I groom whose topknot is impossible to keep in place. Mom will love these if they work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

So, do they really not pull or ‘stick’ to hair? They look like they would! Could you try one in your own hair and report back? 
I can’t seem to find them in my local stores (Canada), but I might order them when I visit the states if I was sure - I’d like them for myself and Bingo : )


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

cishepard said:


> So, do they really not pull or 'stick' to hair? They look like they would! Could you try one in your own hair and report back?
> I can't seem to find them in my local stores (Canada), but I might order them when I visit the states if I was sure - I'd like them for myself and Bingo : )


My experience is that anything labeled "no breakage" has silicone or rubber on it and pulls. These are like a really smooth plastic, they're hard to describe. They slip right out of DD hair and since we have used them for the past year or so she has a lot less breakage from dance hair. Although she does have to use more bobby pins because it doesn't hold as tightly on its own when she's jumping around. I'm not sure how they'd be on thick or curly hair because we are not blessed with that in our family, but I would think even if it gets tangled it would be easier to pull out than a regular hair band because it's much more slippery, if that makes sense. The shape at the coils keep it from slipping out unless it's stretched open.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh, they have the name brand ones at Sephora it you have one near you but I don’t buy those regularly for my 12 yr old. I have found knock off brands at places like Home Goods and Nordstrom Rack and they seem to work pretty comparably, though some stretch out faster than others.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My concern is that they DO slip out easily. They are awfully expensive, considering the number I go through around here... AND the fact that top knots are routinely rubbed out or pulled out by a sibling...

Even the "tiny terries" I use for Kodi are impossible for Panda. She has them out in a couple of hours.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> My concern is that they DO slip out easily. They are awfully expensive, considering the number I go through around here... AND the fact that top knots are routinely rubbed out or pulled out by a sibling...
> 
> Even the "tiny terries" I use for Kodi are impossible for Panda. She has them out in a couple of hours.


That's exactly what I'm wondering. We keep track of them better than regular hair ties for DD, but I don't see how we'd be able to do that for our dog. I was going to experiment this morning. Then I found an empty french fry paper on the floor this morning! We're pretty sure it had a few leftover fries in it and fell off the counter somehow so puppy scored some major contraband. I'm waiting to make sure he doesn't have diarrhea before I give him a bath.


----------

